# Never Summer new camber board?



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I can't find any info on this new Never Summer board, but it sounds like they might have made an all camber all mountain twin for this upcoming season called the Hammer. I can't find any info on the exact camber profile, not even on the Never Summer website. It just seems very non-Never summerish. Seems opposite of their hybrid is better than everything marketing. Or maybe the description is just vague and confusing and it's another hybrid profile.

Men's Hammer Snowboard 2021 | Never Summer


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GregT943 said:


> I can't find any info on this new Never Summer board, but it sounds like they might have made an all camber all mountain twin for this upcoming season called the Hammer. I can't find any info on the exact camber profile, not even on the Never Summer website. It just seems very non-Never summerish. Seems opposite of their hybrid is better than everything marketing. Or maybe the description is just vague and confusing and it's another hybrid profile.
> 
> Men's Hammer Snowboard 2021 | Never Summer


Their Description sure sounded "Traditional, Old School" camber to me. Right up until the Front End rise & Float mechanics detail!

That has it sounding similar to say a Jones CamRoc deck. 

Be interesting to see how aggressive the camber & stiffness is.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

This makes sense considering they dropped Sims. But then it doesn’t because they picked up Academy. Anyway, I hate their top sheets but I’m glad they’ve embraced camber.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

I asked Never Summer, and they confirmed it is an all camber board.


----------



## DeLifeMusic (Feb 11, 2019)

I also emailed and got a quick response from NS - hoping to get more technical details soon as well...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone remember when NeverDumber's RC marketing literally called any profile other than their RC, Ripsaw, and Fusion inferior? I do, it was just last year. Has anyone noticed that year after year as they introduce more profiles they have moved closer and closer to camber again? OG RC, then Ripsaw, then Shock Wave, and now they are just making a classic camber board again? Yeah, turns out all that marketing from just last year, bullshit. This is comical to watch.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow those specs are 1 terrible top sheet and .5 taper away from a Tom Sims/Chris Roach lol


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Wow those specs are 1 terrible top sheet and .5 taper away from a Tom Sims/Chris Roach lol


Was thinking the same thing. And with their +/- variances it's essentially that shape. Gotta recoup those mold costs I guess.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

There’s definitely a renaissance for camber dominant boards 
NS making all kinds of codenames for this transition while Mervin has already the C3 that takes over the lineup. Two big names that used to embrace the CRC profile the most. 
So many new C3 models are coming into their line this season and the TRS and Riders Choice have been changed to C3.


----------



## DeLifeMusic (Feb 11, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Was thinking the same thing. And with their +/- variances it's essentially that shape. Gotta recoup those mold costs I guess.


Just got email back on more specs -

"There is 8mm of camber, 5mm of taper, it is set back an inch on effective edge, and it has Front and Rise Float Mechanics (early rise). "

Still waiting on carbon setup and RDS system but it's sounding like a mix between the westbound and chairman (just no rocker and full camber with a small early rise and probably small flat zone at the contact points to avoid catching edges and to diffirentiate from the east snowboard made for hard carving.

I grew up learning and riding a NS Premier and moved to the Maverix last year (I completely love the Mav and never rode rocker boards before that). Looking forward to having a harder charger in the lineup but not as stiff or damp as the chairman, ripsaw, east. 😁 That happy medium


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeahti87 said:


> There’s definitely a renaissance for camber dominant boards
> NS making all kinds of codenames for this transition while Mervin has already the C3 that takes over the lineup. Two big names that used to embrace the CRC profile the most.
> So many new C3 models are coming into their line this season and the TRS and Riders Choice have been changed to C3.


Honestly the renaissance happened. Mervin and NS were just the ones that harped on RC being the BEST so they have been the slowest to adapt to the changing market. Mervin less so as they introduced C3 pretty early on. NS literally had marketing claiming that "3 is better than 2" regarding camber and camrock only having 2 "points of pressure" compared to the 3 you get with RC. Mervin claimed that BTX was the end all early on, but moved away from that pretty quick when they introduced C2. Then it was just, "our shit is awesome!" but no real feelings of everything else sucks. NS in not so exact of terms claimed that everything else sucked. So yeah, they made their bed, they had to lay in it till apparently now when they feel no one is going to notice a complete reversal in their marketing.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Honestly the renaissance happened. Mervin and NS were just the ones that harped on RC being the BEST so they have been the slowest to adapt to the changing market. Mervin less so as they introduced C3 pretty early on. NS literally had marketing claiming that "3 is better than 2" regarding camber and camrock only having 2 "points of pressure" compared to the 3 you get with RC. Mervin claimed that BTX was the end all early on, but moved away from that pretty quick when they introduced C2. Then it was just, "our shit is awesome!" but no real feelings of everything else sucks. NS in not so exact of terms claimed that everything else sucked. So yeah, they made their bed, they had to lay in it till apparently now when they feel no one is going to notice a complete reversal in their marketing.


I don't know that I'd call 1 board (that they market as "retro") out of a line up of 20+, a complete reversal of marketing. I'm not a fan of line in the sand, irreversible style marketing, but I think this is really just an unavoidable pivot to market demand. As someone who has been primarily riding a Swift and a Tom Sims Pro the last few seasons I'm stoked to see this board, especially now that Sims isn't being pressed by NS.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

But they won't just market the board as "retro". They'll push it. So by NS's own marketing, they are offering inferior tech just cause people want it? Never Summer still exists because of marketing and the existence of purchase bias. Nothing more.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

This is hilarious 🤣😅


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

^^^^^^ Don't let the fanbois see that


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

16gkid said:


> View attachment 154634


😂 That's Hilarious! Where do I get one! (...btw, one of my rides is a NS!) 😉



Nivek said:


> ^^^^^^ Don't let the fanbois see that


Lol! Was kinda hopin we'd gotten past all the NS, fanboi back n forth!

I love my Proto CT,.. Never turned fanboi over the brand tho! (...I do own some of their swag tho!) 😉


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Nivek said:


> But they won't just market the board as "retro". They'll push it. So by NS's own marketing, they are offering inferior tech just cause people want it? Never Summer still exists because of marketing and the existence of purchase bias. Nothing more.


This statement sounds like the epitome of bias. Purchase bias/brand loyalty, potato/potahto. Every brand has fanbois, and every brand has customers that know what they like and why they like it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

At the end of the day all brands will try to get you with their marketing, it's just how far are they willing to go. Never Summer went REEEEEEAAAAALLLLLLLLL far and now is out in the weeds, and needs someone to send roundup. Snowboarding as a whole had to leave traditional camber as we knew it behind to perfect it. It was the only way to get out of the stagnation that snowboarding was in. 

In that quest to get away from it they also (some brands not all) managed to perfect camber and bring it back. This era of camber 2.0 is making some of the best riding boards out there in terms of how you actually get it to engage and disengage. 13 years ago when the change started, something needed to happen or we were just going to have more or less camber in boards and that's it. Each camber profile for the most part hits a certain niche, but there are ones that just flat out suck if they don't have corresponding tech/design with them. I can say that because, well, I've literally ridden almost every thing out there. 

Quadrupling down on R.C. tech as companies go back to camber, not exactly going to be the smart move in term of longevity with the way the culture of snowboarding is going. But patents, tooling, molds, and brand message all come into play here. I get it, gotta recoup those costs, it's why you see a lot of brands using the same shape/mold from these factories. 

Fanboys are funny. Not going to say anything more than that. You all wild. 

Current generations of R.C. tech ride like shit. Too hooky because they put the Vario in the wrong spot so all it does is compensate for a mismanaged camber profile and doesn't actually make the board better. Also charging more for a fucking rental top sheet, come on! But I'm sure Vince will get on here to beat the drum, dispel rumors, and try to do marketing spin here. If there's one thing that's come out of the camber profile wars, it's how good some companies have gotten at drinking their own kool-aid as well as disseminating information about it. Good for you guys on finally learning how to utilize marketing!


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

All rocker, Cam-rock, all camber, hybrid, all have their place and use. People have different preferences. The reason I started this thread was because Never Summer's marketing has been so over the top about RC being better than all, that I couldn't believe they were making an all camber board. That being said, I love my Proto Type 2, and my fiance still rides her Infinity a lot. They just kind of put themselves in a weird contradictory position. Just make good boards, and forget the over the top marketing.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Talking about fanboism.
Mervin is able to push way more marketing-wise than a rental topsheet.

E Jack Knife 2020 599 USD still has an extruded base (mysteriously called ‚Eco Sublimated TNT base’).

No edge wrap and plastic instead of the core at the tips called ‚Lightweight Slim Spin’.
So a cheaper production process being marketed as a performance benefit.

Even the hyped Korua had to adapt to the market and started to wrap their tails having acknowledged that it is simply more expensive.

Mervin is so powerful that they can still ignore that.


----------



## sparkysteamboat (May 12, 2020)

This is crazy, I love my NS Snowtrooper and my NS Maverix is an awesome pow board. I ride mainly Steamboat, so lots of tree runs hunting for the pow. Looks like they discontinued the Maverix.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeahti87 said:


> Talking about fanboism.
> Mervin is able to push way more marketing-wise than a rental topsheet.
> 
> E Jack Knife 2020 599 USD still has an extruded base (mysteriously called ‚Eco Sublimated TNT base’).
> ...


I hear ya, and some may remeber a rant or two I played in years past on those same very topics. But I haven't seen one of their edges come into the shop zippered in years. Yeah the EJack isn't sintered, and really that is kinda bullocks with pricing and whatnot, but I've ridden an Ejack, it shreds, I'd BUY one, and honestly I don't care about bases much anymore. And with a board that is likely to get thrashed if ridden in the "designed" terrain, something easier to fix is kinda nice. Mervin is DEFINTELY a powerhouse of marketing and they have had some lengthy stretches of subpar performing boards with phenomenal marketing. Theyre latest stuff the last few years has been pretty damn good though and my most ridden board the last couple years has consistently been the Zoid. Cant get off it. So with the EJack example, if the value isn't there for someone, that's cool, there are other good boards in that vein that aren't "missing" youre value points. But at the end of the day, it still freaking rips. On average, compared to the rest of the industry, in my frankly highly experienced opinion, Never Summers don't. This new board is likely going to be an outlier to that average, but that's honestly cause its a Sims rebranded for NS. Not an NS original.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Ah, it covered to me it’s not a TS Pro it’s a Kidwell!

...or maybe a blade.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

GregT943 said:


> I can't find any info on this new Never Summer board, but it sounds like they might have made an all camber all mountain twin for this upcoming season called the Hammer. I can't find any info on the exact camber profile, not even on the Never Summer website. It just seems very non-Never summerish. Seems opposite of their hybrid is better than everything marketing. Or maybe the description is just vague and confusing and it's another hybrid profile.
> 
> Men's Hammer Snowboard 2021 | Never Summer


My new NS hammer 165x just came in the mail today... FINALLY they made a true camber again but with a 'early rise' powder ready nose. Not sure why NS went all in with all the rocker camber stuff for all these years. I guess i didnt mind that rocker stuff that much, in the powder it worked great. I did always favor a true camber deck for high speed trench power. I can finally hang up my NS heritage carbon vmax II after what 18 years? thank god for that rental top sheet  cause that thing out lasted every other deck i ever had, it still looks great, still stiff and mach speed ready too, in fact i just hucked a road gap with it last year. I'll have to get back to you guys as I have the hammer and a super pig ready to go head to head soon!


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

never summer hammer 165x vs ride super pig 158 XL







snowboard vs ride super pig 157 XL


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

im gonna post this in a new discussion


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

My buddy rode the Hammer today, said it was a really nice ride, carved deep, but was quite a bit softer and more forgiving than his East.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Deacon said:


> My buddy rode the Hammer today, said it was a really nice ride, carved deep, but was quite a bit softer and more forgiving than his East.


I'm guessing you can get away with a softer flex on a camber board compared to a rocker centered board which they gotta stiffen up so you don't blow out on a turn, good job never Summer, took ya long enough


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

yes, the hammer was a bit softer then i'm used too, specially being 220 pounds and agressive. it is very smooth and fast. i would have liked it better in a drag free version which would have stiffened the flex up perfect for me. The hammer is a very nice deck i did sell it to my buddy 'kept it in the family' NS makes quality stuff i just didnt get into all the crazy camber designs lately, glad they came back to camber..the hybird designs are really great i really like them compaired to old traditional camber.lovethe super and mtn pigs.. just bought a telos back splash too!


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Don't want to dredge up a NS flame post... Especially since I kinda dig their boards. Trying to decide between the Hammer and the Proto FR. Looking for an all mountain deck that can handle steeps, trees, moguls, but still laid back enough groomer days. Thinking the Hammer may be the ticket. Especially since I have an Orca for the deep.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

This was more of a Never Summer marketing flame post, I have one of their boards and love it, they make great quality boards, but their marketing is over the top and obnoxious. The hammer is an all camber board, and if that is what you are looking for, there are definitely better options out there from other manufacturers. As for the proto FR, I have no idea what that thing is and can't even imagine how that thing will ride, still confused on the camber profile.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They were obviously watching too much Pimp My Ride

"YO! WE HEARD YOU LIKE CAMBER?! SO WE PUT CAMBER IN YOUR ROCKER SO YOU CAN ROCKER WHILE YOU CAMBER!!!" - NS marketing meeting


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

i was convinced the triple camber was an april fools somehow, maybe it got too much hype


----------

